# Spiral knitting



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

After purchasing Frankie Brown's pattern ( proceeds to a very good cause!) I just could not help myself but to tweek and change the concept a bit.... a WIP... one that's doing my head in... My aim is to make a sensory blankie for my coming grandaughter. I loved knitting the spirals and endlessly rearranging this organic design... but to put it together... crochet looked terrible... patchwork knitting is the go. Am about one third through and it is taking the same time as my daughter is gestating the new family member... 
am I crazy? 
Have I bitten off more than I can do? The lovely meditational music from Riley Lee is helping, but oh gosh this is TIME CONSUMING! I am having fantasies about futre projects with THICK wool!! Please encourage me not to give up as it is very tempting at the moment. Oh yes by the way it is quite hot here in Perth, this could make me doubly crazy!!!! Thanks for reading this, I feel more determined already!!!!!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohhh! I love this. It's so graphic and the colors are beautiful. This will be a work of art when you are finished. Please complete this! I want to see your finished work!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

After purchasing Frankie Brown's pattern ( proceeds to a very good cause!) I just could not help myself but to tweek and change the concept a bit.... a WIP... one that's doing my head in... My aim is to make a sensory blankie for my coming grandaughter. I loved knitting the spirals and endlessly rearranging this organic design... but to put it together... crochet looked terrible... patchwork knitting is the go. Am about one third through and it is taking the same time as my daughter is gestating the new family member... 
am I crazy? 
Have I bitten off more than I can do? The lovely meditational music from Riley Lee is helping, but oh gosh this is TIME CONSUMING! I am having fantasies about futre projects with THICK wool!! Please encourage me not to give up as it is very tempting at the moment. Oh yes by the way it is quite hot here in Perth, this could make me doubly crazy!!!! Thanks for reading this, I feel more determined already!!!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG, that is one awesome blanket! You have to finish it - it is beautiful!! Love, love the colors - what yarn are you using? Which one of Frankie's patterns did you start with - off to look at them all again....

Marilyn


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Absolutely FABULOUS! 
Breathe deep......you can do this!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, love the colours. A work of art! The knitting between sure looks fiddly but it sets off the circles well. It will be so worth it in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

That is simply AMAZING! I can't wait to see the final pictures!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cow! Well, you're definitely in too far to back out now, and it's absolutely gorgeous. You must, must finish it as we all can not wait to see it finished. Beautiful.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

That is awesome! I want to see pictures of the finished thing.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

What is the yarn you are using? Noro? or something like it? or are you changing colors with different skeins?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

love the colors and what a unique design.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. Keep at it. Can hardly wait to see the finished work of art!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That's so colorful. Keep up the great work and let's see another picture when it's finished.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, this is so beautiful and will become an heirloom. You MUST finish. I decree it!
Toni


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful heirloom to give to your new grandbaby. Please finish it and post the finished product.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Myyyy God! Good luck with it.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the colors. Cant wait to see when its finished.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

This is absolutely FAB....loving the design and colors....many times I have felt the same but told myself I need to finish. As you work on the blanket think of your granddaughter and how warm it will keep her....can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

That is stunning,beautiful and colourful keep going we need to see the finished blanket. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh Tashi, It is so beautiful, be a "true blue"" you can do it!!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never seen spiral knitting before, it's lovely, well done . rujam from the other end of Oz, actually it's quite cold here tonight, I have a blanket over my knees, but that's Tassie for you, rujam


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I admire your tenacity! You definitely have to finish - as someone else said - you are at the point of no return - you've done so much already - we'd all love to see the finished project.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I love this. I'm sure the baby will love it for a very long time.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

This is amazing. Please finish it. It is much to beautiful to leave unfinished! Can't wait to see pictures of the finished blanket!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

It's phenomenal!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Can you tell us a bit more? Like what kind of yarn are you using, is it variegated or are you changing colors. Also I checked out the Ravelry site and there is only one large spiral by Frankie Brown, so is this your creation using multiple spirals then filling in the spaces between? Apparently it all stems from Elizabeth Zimmerman's 10 stitch afghan.

This is absolutely incredible and you truly are inspired as well as talented.


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes! Please tell us more! Absolutely amazing!!! How do you patchwork knit?


----------



## zeda (Jul 14, 2011)

really really awsome. I think I'm going to look into that pattern. Taking a long time but will be WELL worth the effort.


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the design and the colors, but can't figure out how you fill in all the spaces between the circles!?!?! Is it knit or crochet? Is there a pattern for this?


----------



## gonetopieces (Dec 29, 2011)

That is so very cool!! Something I would attempt to do, maybe not that large but place mate or table runner. You are doing a wonderful job, don't give up.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Can see why it's taking you so long to finish. It's complicated, but not that hard, you CAN finish it. Please post a picture of your finished art--and that's what it is. A LYS might want a picture to use for advertisement, also. This could be a family heirloom!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful. We are your cheering squad. You can do it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

This took my breath away! Stunningly beautiful. I love the wild colors. What a craftsman you are. Truly an heirloom.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

This took my breath away! Stunningly beautiful. I love the wild colors. What a craftsman you are. Truly an heirloom.


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

I love it! It certainly will be visually stimulating. You have to finish it, it is truly a treasured gift. I was thinking about a purse or bag with the circle being the motif in the middle, but I don't know how you are doing the join.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG that is gorgeous. Don't give up now. Do 1/2 hour every day (unless you want to do more of course). 1/2 hour isn't so much is it?
I would love to see the finished product in person. I want to touch!!!
However as I am on the other side of the globe I must only yearn and wait for more pictures.
Breathtaking.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous, have you thought of making little pieces like for a puzzle?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is awe inspiring, don't give up it will definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

1) I don't know why you would lie but you cannot be old enough to be expecting a grand daughter... unless that is a picture of your daughter in your avatar

2) I am still working on my daughter's baby blanket - started before I knew she was a 'she' - and she'll be 6 years old this year.

3) Once it's done, make sure the thing gets hung up on a wall for admiration after all that went into it I cannot imagine having spit up or erhm - other things fowling it up... although nothing babies do is all that bad 

4) Congrats on the new addition and finally...

5) Get knitting! You've done an amazing job so far and I'm on hooks and needles waiting for the picture of the finished product!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Absolutely FABULOUS!
> Breathe deep......you can do this!


This is gorgeous. Please finish it. You'll be so proud of yourself. :-D


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

YOU MUST FINISH...this looks like a museum piece...I am in awe. Thank you for sharing. I know our grand babies are our treasure but you should frame this and give it to her...unbelievable.


----------



## Kathryn Witte (Jul 13, 2011)

Please don't give up or give in, which ever your headed for. It's very beautiful and will be a sign of inner strength from now on. We all need that from time to time. It will remind you and your child later in life that anything is possible if you just put your mind to it. 
Good luck!! Kathy W.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Go for it! It is too amazing not to complete and your new grandchild will have it forever.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

My goodness, this is absolutely fantastic. How do you do it?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes it is a sensory thing! What a gorgeous blanket! Can't wait to see the finished product - actually both! Blanket and baby!

Tat


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I am totally stunned at how creative and beautiful this project is! Pardon me, but I do think you need to show it off for a long time before giving it to the new granddaughter. I can see you getting first prize in a fiber show and then resisting selling the piece to all the folks that want to buy it from you! You would probably get orders for more of these. Good job and thanks so much for sharing all this hard work with us. There are probably a few (count me out!!) that will want to make one of these.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

I have learned that it takes a ton of patience to do lace knitting. It takes patience to do anything worthwhile, in fact. This blanket of yours is absolutely gorgeous, and I may try it some day. But first I'm gonna master lace. The end result makes you feel so good! Perseverance is a plus!!!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Leonardo Da Vinci comes to mind. It would be a crime not to finish this.

Charlene


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

It could be framed and hung in a gallery. Gorgeous, please finish and post it when it is done. Yes, I can, Yes, I can , See, I did it. Good Luck!!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. Don't give up. and post the final results.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

You simply cannot give up. You have done too much, and are making such a beautiful piece. Think of the joy and relief you will feel when its COMPLETE and then when you see your grandbaby with it!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Wowzer. Awesome. Bee's knees. Do Not Stop!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I love the vibrant colors and design. You have put so much love into this for your grandbaby I can't wait to see you holding her wrapped in it!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

this is so beautiful! (my husband thinks so too :thumbup: )


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

that will be absolutely beautiful. how do you fill in the spaces between the spirals?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Of course we all agree that you can't stop. Think about it this way: how much time would you put into a "normal" baby blanket that would be used for a year or so and then put away? Multiply that by at least 60 because your grandchild will be treasuring this for the rest of their lives. I can just see it hanging on a wall of their home and the joy it will give them whenever they look at it and think of you. The only drawback I can see is having to come up with a comparable project for the next grandchild! 
Jan


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is simply beautiful, keep going and let us see the finished project. Gorgeous.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW...YOU ARE AMAZING!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You'll be so proud and happy if you can persevere and finish this. It will no doubt be a one-of-a-kind that will be treasured in your family for a very long time.

It's absolutely FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep on going. Beautiful work.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is definitely beautiful. I hope you show us your finished project when it is done. Just amazing. Love the colors also.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

what an amazing work of art! when you've finished it, please include a print-out of our comments with the gift so the parents will realize just how valuable it is and won't toss it in the goodwill bag when your grandchild is older. 

can you give us a link to the pattern? thank you for showing it to us. it's beautiful!


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

I just love the colors you chose. Did you use a gradated yarn or did you change colors? What yarn did you use? What a beautiful keepsake!

Grammye


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

You are creating a magnificent heirloom! I have never seen anything quite like it. By all means, keep at it - we will all look forward to seeing your completed masterpiece!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Seriously this is beautiful!


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW!! That looks like a lot of work, but totally worth it!! It is simply, amazingly beautiful in it's unfinished state, so just imagine how gorgeous it will be when it is done!!! you are a very talented lady, with a lucky granddaughter! I can't wait to see a picture of it finished!!!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Your choice of colors is amazing!! What a beautiful gift. Please show us the end result.
Johnna


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I'm sitting here, trying to figure out how to a) get you to adopt me (although I suspect we are pretty much the same age!) and b) convince you that I'm having a baby, so I can get my hands on a such a fabulous work of art. I doubt I'd ever be able to make something so beautiful. 

Like everyone else says, you absolutely have to finish this. The good thing about blankets is that you don't have to worry about baby outgrowing it before you finish making it, so take it one day at a time & it will get finished when it's finished. Don't stress about getting it done before baby is born, you can't rush a work of art.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't give up. You have come this far keep, keeping on. If you feel overwhelmed, stop, stretch, breathe deep, take a walk, sit outside, close your eyes, enjoy a nice cup of tea, then go back to it. Don't try to do it all at once. Stop and take a breather. It is beautiful and I commend you on trying to do it. You have a lot of encouragers here on this forum. Step by step, little by little and you will complete it.  Looking fwd. to seeing the completed work of art.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Breath taking! Keep going! To think when this baby is 40 it will know with what precious love you awaited him/her...


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I totally agree! You MUST finish it! What a work of art you're doing. You will feel so accomplished when you finish. Please let us see it done. Congrats on the coming grandbaby.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Tashi, 
I can't think of new word to add to the list of praises for your beautiful creation, but I know your family will treasure it for a lifetime! I, too am anxious to see the finished products (baby & blanket) when they're completed. I'd love to know what kind of yarn you used. Lynn


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

YES, what yarn did you use?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Its gorgeous! I wish I had that much vision and patience. I bow to you!


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

It's wonderful, amazing! I feel lost just looking at it. You can do it because I have to see the finished project :thumbup:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't finish it. Put it all in a box and I'll be, oh, so happy to take it off your hands!! <<;o)


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunning to look at I love it.Whre on earth do you get the patience ?
I really love a blaze of colours .This will very likely be in your granddaughters care for her life


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

You DEFINITELY have to keep on with this one, its gorgeous!


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

This will become a family heirloom! By all means keep going.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

such a beautiful work of colours they are awesome plese don't give up keep going


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, pretty & unique. i like the colors.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Don't finish it. Put it all in a box and I'll be, oh, so happy to take it off your hands!! <<;o)


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bjmesser52641 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is gorgeous, love the pattern and colors. You will feel such an accomplishment when you finish, and very proud of your project.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, don't give up on that. that is pretty work! very unique. if i were working on it, i would just take a break for a few days then work on it little by little if it was getting too much for me.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful in the knitting and the colors.

Can't wait to see the completed work.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

If I had put this together, I would not be able to part with it.......that will be your next dilemma!
It is beautiful, and you are very clever.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

This is beautiful - I too have looked at this pattern often - can you please give us some more details such as yarn used and how you joined spirals. I love the bright look.


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

This is TOO BEAUTIFUL to not finish!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## msdarlyn (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think I'd use it as a blanket. It looks more like a piece of art to hang on the wall. Beautful!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh this beautiful and I love the colors!! The spirals are awesome. Please finish this, and show us the finished project!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW, You can't stop now its beautiful


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

That is exquisite! You are just too amazing (she says as she k1,p1 and thinks she's knitting). LOL


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!! What a piece of art! It is simply gorgeous. You have to finish it.


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

I love it!! I think it would be an amazing piece of wall art also. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Your gd's eyes will pop when she sees it!!


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

It's got lots of charm and is very hypnotic!!! I love it!


----------



## Lorinn (Jan 4, 2012)

Incredible! Makes me want to try spiral knitting!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! That is absolutely stunning! I want to learn how to do that!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Me too, me too!~


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Fantastic! Don't stop now. Really gorgeous!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html

Unfortunately I bought the balls at 2 different times and so the dye lots have some differences. It is a very sturdy strong yarn but a nuisance to pull out and also tends to knot easily, especially when you try to pull out different colours etc. Nevertheless it is becoming a major work now and it will be a unique security blanket, not for a new born but for when the baby is a bit older. I have also bought a Waldorf doll and will be making a " security bLanket" for it as well to go with the blankie. i AM HEADING TOWARDS THE SECOND CORNER AND FEELING MUCH BETTER ABOUT IT!!

First grandchild so everything is possible and yes I am learning persistence, patience and using loads of determination. It also keeps me creatively occupied during our hot summer months. 
Thank you all for your encouragement and kind words - is there anyone else out there as crazy as this????
Regards,
Tashi
oh by the way the Frankie Brown pattern would be much much simpler to do


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Well as far as I'm concerned if there's a "Knitters Hall of Fame" somewhere in the world, you deserve to be in it. Your project is outstanding.



Tashi said:


> The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
> http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html
> 
> Unfortunately I bought the balls at 2 different times and so the dye lots have some differences. It is a very sturdy strong yarn but a nuisance to pull out and also tends to knot easily, especially when you try to pull out different colours etc. Nevertheless it is becoming a major work now and it will be a unique security blanket, not for a new born but for when the baby is a bit older. I have also bought a Waldorf doll and will be making a " security bLanket" for it as well to go with the blankie. i AM HEADING TOWARDS THE SECOND CORNER AND FEELING MUCH BETTER ABOUT IT!!
> ...


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

You are flat brave. So you are knitting the circles together? Yikes! Do you make the circle a square first then join the squares? Or knit and join at the same time? Fascinating. Love the colors and the circles!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Spectacular! I am tempted to play with the spirals, but would probably resort to simply sewing them down to a felt background. I so admire your creativity and persistence. As with the others...can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Please finish this project it is amazing. Wish I could do this one. You could hang it as a piece of art work. Every color is great. Looking forward to seeing more or this one. 
Wow is an understatement. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I have never seen anything like this!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't give up this is so amazing. What a treasure. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a fantastic project and you are quite the adventurer to go off in a new direction. More power to you. The birth of a first grandchild is a great knitting motivator in itself and the fabulous colors and slight. Tie- dye effect should help inspire you as well.... The results are wonderful and the blanket is sure to become a family treasure. Make a few short term goals to keep you moving... You really are on the down side now. Great work!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Me also. rujam


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I really like it ..because it is so unusual...
It does look a bit overwhelming lol...
But I am sure you will do just fine...do post finished pictures...
Colors are amazing.

Thanks for showing/ sharing.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I am knitting " patches" in between , so I can make them fit just right (each one is different) and then sewing them so they are going in all directions but trying to knit into the spaces became " gruesome". My husband called it the kama sutra yoga of knitting!!!! Thank you all again. I am getting on with it with renewed vigour!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! 
I didn't read all the posts-did anyone ask for the pattern to make the circles yet?
Can't wait to see the finished product!
Kerry


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Tashi said:


> After purchasing Frankie Brown's pattern ( proceeds to a very good cause!) I just could not help myself but to tweek and change the concept a bit.... a WIP... one that's doing my head in... My aim is to make a sensory blankie for my coming grandaughter. I loved knitting the spirals and endlessly rearranging this organic design... but to put it together... crochet looked terrible... patchwork knitting is the go. Am about one third through and it is taking the same time as my daughter is gestating the new family member...
> am I crazy?
> Have I bitten off more than I can do? The lovely meditational music from Riley Lee is helping, but oh gosh this is TIME CONSUMING! I am having fantasies about futre projects with THICK wool!! Please encourage me not to give up as it is very tempting at the moment. Oh yes by the way it is quite hot here in Perth, this could make me doubly crazy!!!! Thanks for reading this, I feel more determined already!!!!!


THIS will be a family heirloom to remember !!!! Its amazing !!!! Your daughter is going to treasure it always  Your so creative , keep it up your doing great !!! Baby steps LOL , How much time do you have left before baby comes ?? It looks as though you have gotten pretty far along already


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Gosh I am blown away by your support! Have just put in another couple of hours and second side nearly finished.

The pattern has been adapted from
Ten Stitch Twist by Frankie Brown found on Ravelry.

Baby due in mid March!!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry here is the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Sorry here is the link
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist


What a daunting task to most people. You are to be admired for even taking it on. Yours is better than the original, and your color choices are truly artistic Hang in there


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Your doing such a nice job,don't stop now.
wow,I love the all the colors.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Tashi said:


> The wool is Schoppel Wolle ( made in Germany)ZAUERBALL. I bought it online from The Bead and Opal Queen in Victoria, Australia
> http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.com.au/patterns.html
> 
> Unfortunately I bought the balls at 2 different times and so the dye lots have some differences. It is a very sturdy strong yarn but a nuisance to pull out and also tends to knot easily, especially when you try to pull out different colours etc. Nevertheless it is becoming a major work now and it will be a unique security blanket, not for a new born but for when the baby is a bit older. I have also bought a Waldorf doll and will be making a " security bLanket" for it as well to go with the blankie. i AM HEADING TOWARDS THE SECOND CORNER AND FEELING MUCH BETTER ABOUT IT!!
> ...


I would never have guessed, sock yarn. I have purchased a few balls of Zauberball to make socks and, of course, it would be perfect to get the shading effect that you have created.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colors


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

This blanket is too beautiful not to finish! Put on some great music and Get busy!
Johnna


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

You HAVE to finish this! When it is done, it will be the most amazingly beautiful piece of art. And useful too. An heirloom for sure. Keep going!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Keep going. It will be new member's favorite for life.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just getting ready to post my opinion...I would use it for a "wall hanging" vs a blanket....but you beat me to it. ABSOLUTELY A WORK OF ART. luv


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! This is such a great blanket -PLEASE finish it and send a picture! I thought the knitted double wedding ring blanket pattern I've had for ten years was a bit confusing but this beats all. This has all the colours that rmind me of Australia!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the spirals. When I saw it, it reminded me of an afghan my daughter-in-law has (which she inherited from her grandmother). When it was originally made, the squares for the afghan were large squares and knitted in garter stitch. Then, roses were added by being cross-stitched with yarn over the white squares. It occurred to me that the spirals would be lovely if they were sewn onto white squares. 

Am I confusing you? 

MaryAnn


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting you should mention white features... I had considered doing a blanket stitch around each and all of the edges, but because I really want this to be a reversible blankie will probably not do that. Hopefully I will have some yarn left to experiment with your suggestion.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Just when I think I've seen everything there is to knit,something spectacular comes along like this !!! I stand in awe of your abilities & determination.


----------



## Cjlackie (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't feel bad about your daughters blanket....I started one for my first daughter (now age 38) when I was expecting her. Then was going to finish it for her daughter (now age 10) guess now I will finish it for my daughters first granddaughter....LoL. All yarn still together and only half done.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just read all the posts and agree with everyone, you have to finish this project. It is absolutely spectacular. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I've just done a 10 hour day knitting and have finished the second side. The rest of my life is totally neglected... tomorrow rest those fingers and do some housework and food shopping and get reaquanted with loved ones!!!

Thank you again for all the encouragement!!! You have all been fantastic.It is much appreciated and fuelled my resolve.
I am setting goals each day but have totally underestimated how long it all takes, so will have to review daily goals unless I want to become a total hermit... come to think of it..... with temperatures in the high 90's....


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

me too - wow. yes, do let us see it finished.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi from Tassie, we had 17 yesterday but today it is supposed to get to 24deg.c. At least I don't suffer from sweaty hands here so I can still knit. I hope to try the spiral knitting after I get my other projects done. Keep up the good work and don't overdo the housework! Regards rujam :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product. This is so enticing! Lovely!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> Hi from Tassie, we had 17 yesterday but today it is supposed to get to 24deg.c. At least I don't suffer from sweaty hands here so I can still knit. I hope to try the spiral knitting after I get my other projects done. Keep up the good work and don't overdo the housework! Regards rujam :thumbup:


My husband's family is from Tasmania, Ulverstone. We had a family holiday in Tassie last April and being from Victoria myself I just relished the beauty and greenery of Tassie.

I would be so interested to see your spiral!!! My intention is to do another single one not multiple spirals. It is kind of addictive and easy as you watch it "unspiral!!"


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

KEEp it up. It is awsum.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very beautiful color and work you are doing, keep up with your good work and finish it, don't forget to post it for all of us to see.


----------



## annalear (Jan 15, 2012)

That looks absolutely amazing .... I googled Frankie Brown but couldn't see that pattern, how can I get a copy?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your message, no lies I will be 60 this year and my daughter 31... have to admit the pic was taken 4 years ago after I had been to the hairdressers!!

I love your motto, it fits in so well with this crazy project of spiral knitting!! Best wishes for your blanket, perhaps she can help you complete it, either way she will love it - 6 is a great age!!



cezaragoza said:


> 1) I don't know why you would lie but you cannot be old enough to be expecting a grand daughter... unless that is a picture of your daughter in your avatar
> 
> 2) I am still working on my daughter's baby blanket - started before I knew she was a 'she' - and she'll be 6 years old this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Thanks for your message, no lies I will be 60 this year and my daughter 31... have to admit the pic was taken 4 years ago after I had been to the hairdressers!!That must be some hairdresser! I'd never believe you were anywhere near 50, judging by the photo...even knowing that it was taken 4 years ago. :thumbup:


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

this is fantastic!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeh I have never been able to get it that way ever again!!! Thanks I wear my emotions on my face and this must have been a good day!!!



PoodleMom said:


> Tashi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your message, no lies I will be 60 this year and my daughter 31... have to admit the pic was taken 4 years ago after I had been to the hairdressers!!That must be some hairdresser! I'd never believe you were anywhere near 50, judging by the photo...even knowing that it was taken 4 years ago. :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Colors and design awesome - keep it up!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't forget to post a finished picture---I can't wait to see it!
Beautiful work!


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Pattern is available free on Ravelry. I googled 'spiral knitting Frankie Brown' and it came right up. It's just a technique, and I assume you make the spirals in sizes and colors you choose.

This blanket is gorgeous!!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Tashi said:


> rujam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from Tassie, we had 17 yesterday but today it is supposed to get to 24deg.c. At least I don't suffer from sweaty hands here so I can still knit. I hope to try the spiral knitting after I get my other projects done. Keep up the good work and don't overdo the housework! Regards rujam :thumbup:
> ...


My Grandmother is from Ulvertstone, Tasmania and I am from Victoria. 
Coincidence or what! 
This spiral blanket is going to be amazing. I've downloaded the pattern from Ravelry for future use as it so interesting. I love this lovely bright-coloured blanket and can't wait to see it finished. It is certainly different from the original single spiral pattern.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

That is amazing. Is your grandmother still alive??? What is her surname and I will check with my husband.

We lived in Olinda before we moved to WA. Boy oh boy do I miss the greenery and trees and our beautiful garden.. very difficult to create a garden out of sand!!!

My spiral madness continues very slowly and I pull out almost as much as I knit. But it will be OK I think even though I may have trouble having straight edges!!!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Tashi said:


> That is amazing. Is your grandmother still alive??? What is her surname and I will check with my husband.
> 
> We lived in Olinda before we moved to WA. Boy oh boy do I miss the greenery and trees and our beautiful garden.. very difficult to create a garden out of sand!!!
> 
> My spiral madness continues very slowly and I pull out almost as much as I knit. But it will be OK I think even though I may have trouble having straight edges!!!


Sadly, not alive. She was housekeeper for some Nuns (I think) who lived across the road next to the church or school. My mother was allowed to go to the school there, even though she was Church of England. It was a long time ago as she too has passed away at the age of 88. But she did said my grandmother was related the the Appleby family. Probably hundreds with that name. Her ancestors originally came from Wales.

Good luck with the spirals!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I will look up the pattern on Ravelry ... but, in the meantime, as others have asked, what yarn you are using to get such varied tones?
It is outstanding... color is my thing and when I knit for babies I ignore the pinks and baby blues... vivid colors are the thing to celebrate the birth of a child... and, I am from Peru, so that comes natural.
Will continue to check on your progress and since I sew, I have a suggestion... the circles could be appliques to a solid color blanket and now necessarily hand knit... it could be a fine piece of fabric, washable, of course ... All my best wishes to you...  Way to go!!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

spelling correction: "appliqued" not appliques .... sewn on.
"not" necessarily hand knit...
Must check my spelling from now on... sorry.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

the colors are absolutely fabulous, you are soooo on the right track!!


----------

